

My startup needs someone with a sexy voice - wbharding
http://www.danshapiro.com/blog/2013/02/my-startup-needs-someone-with-a-sexy-voice/

======
danoprey
Plenty on <http://voicebunny.com/search>

~~~
dguaraglia
Thanks! I was going to recommend this service but couldn't recall the name.

------
sjs382
I know this is about sales, so this might not be too helpful but...

IIRC, patio11 used a voice actor that he found on fiverr to create the MVP for
appointmentreminder.org.

------
mvkel
We use voices.com for videos, etc. $100 for a ton of work. Well worth it! The
guy who is the voice for Esurance did a lot of work for us.

~~~
johns
The current voice of esurance (post Allstate acquisition) is John Krasinski of
The Office.

------
AmadKamali
Ooops...nobody has read the article...:)

